# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร วอแดง ic-200c 7.5w. ราคาโปรโมชั่น (ส่งเก็บเงินปลายทางได้ค่ะ.)

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสาร ic-200
แบตทนทานใช้งานได้ทั้งวัน. กำลังส่งแรง7.5W รับประกัน เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน. ●ข่าวดี!ส่งแบบเก็บเงินปลายทางได้ทั่วไป (สอบถามข้อมูลได้)

《ใช้งานง่ายมากๆ》
ยินดีแนะนำวิธีการใช้งานถึงที

สามารถตั้งกันสัญญาก่อกวนได้.
■ประชาชนทั่วไปสามารถใช้ได้
พกพาสะดวก เล็กกะทัดรัด. แบตทนมากๆ เสียงเพาะ

■ย่านแดง 240-260MHz 
เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน 
รปภ. 
อาสาสมัคร 
โรงแรม
ก่อสร้าง 
ครัวเรือน 
ช่างต่างๆ 
ต่อเติม
ช่างไฟ ช่างประปา ช่างอื่นๆ
ธุรกิจครอบครัว
ห้างฯ รถไฟฯ
รพ. สามารถเข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน
●สามารถโทรมาถามรายละเอียดได้ยินดีแนะนำ.

▪▪อุปกรณ์ครบพร้อมใช้งาน▪▪
ตัวเครื่อง
แบตเตอรี่
เสา
กิ๊บหนีบ
สายคล้อง
คู่มือ+กล่อง
ข้อต่อ 
ประกันสินค้า

เสียงดัง ฟังชัด ทนทาน แบตทน ■ขายถูกเพราะลูกค้าสั่งเกินออเดอร์.
(ขอดูภาพเพิ่มได้ที่LINEนะจร้า)

•••สั่งซื้อสินค้าทางLineได้•••
ทัก ID LINE=0945705507
●นัดรับของที่กทม.mrtบางซื่อ,BTSจตุจักร,สาย3,สาย4,กระทุ่มแบน,สนามหลวง,อ้อมน้อย รึส่งไปรษณีย์EMSได้ครับ. 

■เก็บปลายทางได้น่ะครับ.
☆☆รับประกันครับ ☆☆ ■สามารถเช็คประวัติการซื้อขายได้ที่ไทมไลน์Lineนะจร้า.

■■แจ้งด่วน:ลูกค้าสามารถดูสินค้าทั้งหมดได้เพียงกดที่รูปภาพ....
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ

Line ID =0945705507(ID)
Tel. 0945705507
0886444610

----------

